# Hatch hot or not?



## kristed (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I know Hatch is not popular in US, but in Europe it is. 
The Cruze sedan is beautiful and I think the New hatch is beautiful as well, do you?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I would probably have bought one if it was available in January when I bought my Cruze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*hatchback* is 3/4's of a *station wagon* and exactly what I'd like for hauling my guitar/amp gear around in!!!


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

i agree i would have bought the hatch if it was around in October when my cruze was purchased... same with a diesel. just sayin!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks great. Would have have bought the Hatch version if it was in a 2 door version. The 4 door is more of a wagon set up as a 5 door.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd buy that in a heartbeat (pun intended). Stacey, feed this thread to the hatchback focus group in GM. (not that it will really matter).


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I would have bought a hatch if it were available, assuming the hatch had a bigger trunk than the sedan. I looked at the Ford Focus, the hatch trunk space is smaller than the sedan! Stupid!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Want! It would have been an interesting decision between a hatch and the Eco MT.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I would have gone after a hatch if it was offered. Even a full wagon would have been tempting. We have a Honda Fit and the hatch layout is great for utility. We, as a family, have moved away from having or even wanting an SUV or crossover anymore. Bring on the hatches and wagons.


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

i think the hatch is hot stuff. im in australia and we have the hatch and its what made me buy a cruze. i was not interested in a cruze until i saw an advertisement for the hatch and instantly forgot about all the other cars i was looking to buy and walked into the holden dealership and took the one on the showroom floor.
i personally think the hatch should be available worldwide. it ads that little bit more versatility to a great vehicle and im sure it would do gm no harm to put these on sale and take a few buyers that are after a hatch from other manufacturers


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I would have bought a hatch in a heartbeat. One of my next choices after the Cruze was the Sonic hatch.


----------



## kristed (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Interesting feedback. I had a wagon for the last 10 years (Citroen, Skoda, Kia) and I really don't need big trunk any more. The good thing in a hatch compared to sedan regarding the trunk is not the size but the very easy access to it. in the same time I think a hatch looks great but thats only in my opinion.


----------



## albow77 (Feb 18, 2012)

I would have bought it if it was available in an ECO or diesel. Lots more room to haul things on trips!!!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I would have bought this in a heartbeat! Gm america where is this, bring me the hatchy hatch!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I also like the hatch. With the back seats down, it looks like it could haul more than the sedan version.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

looks great wish it was avaliable when i bought mine last year


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, i guess ill be the first to say..

Nope. :\ Never liked the looks of it.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Agree with everyone here except Kermit. Hatches absolutely!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hot! Change out or black out tail lights and that car is done.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice! Trust us there are tons of people that would prefer a hatch!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL, I wanted a sports coupe, so I guess we both have to wait. But feel your wait for a hatch will be much shorter.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I gave up my Legacy Wagon for my Cruze so I would have definitely went with the hatchback!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there's now a POLL to gather some popularity "numbers."


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think the hatch is pretty cool, but I would prefer the more usable space of the station wagon.


----------



## kristed (Apr 5, 2012)

Mick said:


> Hot! Change out or black out tail lights and that car is done.


In Denmark it's only legal to Black/change out lights if the manufactor of the car sell it.... and chevrolet doesn't sell any in Denmark :-( (unless the original)


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hatches aren't popular in the U.S. market??
Sure are a lot of them on the road! I think GM is being a little slow on the uptake here...should have put a little more
emphasis on a hatch than the Volt.

BUT....since they've been under the government's thumb, and being ran by a green lobby, it isn't surprising.
Making a few $$$ might not sit well with some...
Just sayin'...:uhh:.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I'm from italy and there are more sedan than hatchback... who buy a cruze here is for the low price for a sedan that usually start from 20K € (cruze starts from 14k).... with same cost of an hatchback you would buy many other nicer car


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Received my GM card bill in yesterday, claiming the new Malibu is getting 37 mpg, and the new Equinox is getting 32 mpg. Latter has some room in for carrying all that extra stuff you don't need, where the Eco got rid of 65 pounds of vehicle to save some gas. 

For my single driving needs, I want to be like everyone else that drives a Silverado 2500 crew cab in my neck of the woods. So I can use up two parking spaces instead of one. Just like everyone else. On occasion, dropped off my three year old granddaughter that seemed to work with my Cruze at her pre-school. But was wondering if I should be driving a Yukon to do the same thing like everyone else.

Guess I don't like giving anymore of my fuel dollars to the oil companies. Did learn the 2500 is worthless for bringing home a stack of 4 by 8 drywall, but can do that on those rare occasions with my home built utility trailer. So why are these people driving these huge monsters?

Have read the reason is power and they are correct on that, when driving a Cruze, really have to watch out for these basterds, they are out to get you and own the road. LOL, get a little revenge when driving my motorhome, if behind a Suburban, looks like a roller skate in front. And when they see that huge steel bumper in front, a little more courteous.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> I want to be like everyone else that drives a Silverado 2500 crew cab in my neck of the woods.


We pick our grandkids up from school and here the pick up line is nearly all Odysseys with a Town & Country or two thrown in. It's easy for the grandkids to spot the Mazda hatchback amongst all of the look alike minivans.


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

zr1000a1 said:


> I think the hatch is pretty cool, but I would prefer the more usable space of the station wagon.


The 2011 Elantra Touring was pretty much a station wagon(NOT based on the 2011 Elantra sedan). However, the new 2013 Elantra hatchback is based on the 2011-13 Elantra sedan.... sorry, no station wagon, just a hatchback.


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

NickD said:


> LOL, I wanted a sports coupe, so I guess we both have to wait. But feel your wait for a hatch will be much shorter.


2013 Elantra hatchbacks & coupes are coming soon to join the sedan, if not at the dealer now. Of course, Elantras are better looking than Cruzes, except the Elantra hatchback & coupe are slightly disappointing.... still better looking than Cruzes.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

litesong said:


> The 2011 Elantra Touring was pretty much a station wagon(NOT based on the 2011 Elantra sedan). However, the new 2013 Elantra hatchback is based on the 2011-13 Elantra sedan.... sorry, no station wagon, just a hatchback.


I do not know what Hyundai was thinking. I also agree that the new Elantra hatch is a little disappointing. All they had to do was add the 6 speed auto and the new generation of engines to the old (wagon) design. Maybe they will come out with an "XL" (Extra large:grin version of it.


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

zr1000a1 said:


> I do not know what Hyundai was thinking. I also agree that the new Elantra hatch is a little disappointing. All they had to do was add the 6 speed auto and the new generation of engines to the old (wagon) design. Maybe they will come out with an "XL" (Extra large:grin version of it.


One reason Hyundai doesn't want a large Elantra station wagon is the 1.8liter engine has OK HP & efficiency, but its torque is very low(25+ft-lbs? less than 1.4 liter turbo Cruze). If any good size(& weighted) 2013 station wagon variant of the sedan was introduced, the 1.8 liter engine would be found wanting. Also, I believe that is why the new 2013 Elantra hatchback HAS BEEN SHORTENED compared to the sedan, just to limit people's tendency to use all the space in a hatchback & again, show the lack of carrying capacity of the 1.8 liter engine. 

The double penalty of a shorter Elantra hatchback & a fairly extreme rear window slope, dramatically decreases any volume & versatility advantages of hatchbacks over sedans.


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the look of the hatchback and I would have purchased one if they were available in the United States.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Cute...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

kristed said:


> Hi All,
> The Cruze sedan is beautiful and I think the New hatch is beautiful as well, do you?


Yes, absolutely gorgeous automobile. You must be pleased as Punch to been seen cruising around Copenhagen in this stunner.


click image to enlarge


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I would have purchased the hatch over the sedan


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I would have bought it


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Wow, i guess ill be the first to say..
> 
> Nope. :\ Never liked the looks of it.


I'm with Kermit, that is not good looking at all, if it was a two door hatch it would be even worse. I don't see what people see in those squished ugly cars.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sucks they feel the market place didn't need a hatch or wagon here. Both Cruze and Verano(Opel) have hatch and wagon versions.






















Austin9991 said:


> I'm with Kermit, that is not good looking at all, if it was a two door hatch it would be even worse. I don't see what people see in those squished ugly cars.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Out of those, I can honestly say the yellow one has swayed my opinion slightly. Maybe the red one but not quite, still a little funny looking. However the minivans you posted above them... Not so much.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I like it better than the sedan.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I would have bought a hatch over the sedan. I test drove the Mazda3 and Focus solely because they come in a hatch version. Ultimately my opinion of Ford won out and I have a Cruze sedan, but if it had existed in a hatch here, it would have been no contest.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Even though this is an old thread and I didn't read anything past post 3 on the first page and only read page 5 after that...I have to say, if a wagon or hatchback version would have been available in this car, the car would be absolutely perfect. I was mainly looking at the Mazda3, Mazda2, Sonic HB, and Fit Sport before the Cruze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Sucks they feel the market place didn't need a hatch or wagon here. Both Cruze and Opel have hatch and wagon versions.


The Cruze Kombi _(Cruze Estate, Cruze Station Wagon)_ is as handsome as or better looking than any other wagon on the road in Europe.


click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken

With each passing day it seems the USA is treated more and more like a 2nd-tier nation by global car manufacturers.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> The Cruze Kombi _(Cruze Estate, Cruze Station Wagon)_ is as handsome as or better looking than any other wagon on the road in Europe.
> 
> 
> click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken
> ...


With the right wheels that looks literally like an entry level BMW at that angle. She needs to sit a little bit lower tho and have RS bumpers and side skirts.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't like hatchbacks and when I bought the Cruze I wanted Sedan. That's one reason why I've 1,8l engine and not 1,4T which was available only for hatchbacks and wagons. Also I didn't want wagon as I already have another car for transportation of bigger items and I have really never before had a sedan from any brand during these 5 decades i've been driving cars. No, I had once an Audi 60, but only half of a year. Very old and rusty one. I almost did buy a Skoda wagon few years back, but then thy did change the model and I didn't like it anymore. The previous Skoda Wagon was a good looking car for my opinion, better than Cruze wagon, and a good car in other aspects also.
How ever, I would like to see a Cruze with even a bit similar look in front than Camaro, that I do like a lot. But no any hope anymore. GM throw us Europeans overboard, no any Chevrolets here anymore. We can not anymore be a part of the Chevrolet owners bunch, part of Chevrolet-family.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Bullet said:


> How ever, I would like to see a Cruze with even a bit similar look in front than Camaro, that I do like a lot. But no any hope anymore. GM throw us Europeans overboard, no any Chevrolets here anymore. We can not anymore be a part of the Chevrolet owners bunch, part of Chevrolet-family.


GM, like Microsoft, seems to have a track record of abandoning ideas, products and markets when they cannot compete in the marketplace due to poor planning, lack of focus and miserable execution. I believe only the sheer size of these two companies allows them do business this way and still survive.

Yes, Chevrolet's essentially out of Europe in all but name: the name will live on for seven years with former GM Global Marketing Chief Joel Ewanick's $600,000,000 sponsorship deal with Manchester United (Man U) Football Club in the UK.

Seems ludicrous, does it not? Over half a billion dollars spent to build brand awareness in a land where the brand's products are unavailable, yet no money to spend to correct a known serious and life-threatening ignition system safety defect in their cars.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree I like the hatch, nice cargo space with stylish design, I would like to see how it holds up for mileage with the extra weight and altered design


----------

